# Different Airports for Arrival/Departure



## BigAl_50 (Apr 21, 2006)

We are looking  to travel to Las Vegas and Sedona (one week each) in the June/July timeframe. We plan to fly to Las Vegas for the first week and Sedona the second.  We would depart from Phoenix airport; where would the best place to look for airfares with having two different airports?  What about the issue of renting a car at one location and dropping off at another?  Input and ideas are appreciated.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 21, 2006)

You could use one of the travel websites like Travelocity or just purchase one way tickets (Home to LV and Phoenix to Home) from the lowest cost acceptable carrier for each leg.  I often buy one way tickets (drive one way with a friend for example) without difficulty.

GEORGE


----------



## BILL_B (Apr 21, 2006)

Al,

We used to do this quite often before my MIL died last year. We found that most travel sites allow you to enter multi-city requests and in our case from Chicago the price was the same whether we put in round trip to PHX or LAS or open ended. As far as cars go we found that all but Alamo added on approximately a $75 one-way surcharge. Again most sites like Orbitz or Travelocity allow you to search for one-way rentals.

You should have no trouble doing what you want.

Bill


----------



## Dave M (Apr 21, 2006)

Almost any of the search sites, such as Orbitz or Travelocity, can handle your air travel situation. On Orbitz, click on "Expand search options" at the bottom of the big blue box and then click on the circle for "multi-city". Then enter your segments as (for example) (1) Boston to Las Vegas and (2) Las Vegas to Boston. 

Usually, an open jaw trip on one ticket will be less expensive than two one-way tickets, unless you are using one of the low-cost airlines.

If talking to a travel professional on the phone, start by saying "I want to book an open jaw trip." An open jaw trip is what you're planning - a round trip with a return from a different city than you fly into. 

Here's a thread that addresses the same question you have about the rental car.


----------



## KevJan (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm not quite sure I understand.  Did you say you were departing from Phoenix, flying to Las Vegas to spend a week, driving to Sedona to spend a week, and then flying from Sedona to Phoenix.  If that is what you are inquiring about, Sedona does not have an airport and Phoenix _is_ the closest airport of any size.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 21, 2006)

Note that he states he is flying *to* Las Vegas and *from* Phoenix. Thus, when taking the rental car drop-off into account, I believe he is flying from home to Las Vegas, then driving to Sedona, then dropping the rental car in Phoenix and flying home from Phoenix.


----------



## SilkRoad (Apr 21, 2006)

*Try Southwest*

Look up Southwest airlines. You can check their flight schedule and book one-way flights online - very easy. They service both Las Vegas and Phoenix. In fact, Phoenix is used as a hub. Lots of flights. I believe they have a promo going on now.

As far as rental cars, Las Vegas to Phoenix is about a 5.5 hour/300 mile drive - not to mention being in separate states. My guess is the rental company will charge you a drop-off fee. Call around and find out; maybe one or two won't  

I've rented cars in Sacramento, CA and dropped them off in Oakland, CA without a drop-off fee. But they're only about 90 minutes apart (no traffic!) and within the same state.


----------



## KevJan (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for straightening me out Dave M.  I was quite confused with my first reading.  It makes sense to me now.


----------



## bellesgirl (Apr 23, 2006)

We did a similar trip a few years ago, flying into Phoenix and out of Las Vegas.  We found the fare the same as flying RT to Phoenix. I think it was Northwest.

The car rental was a different story.  When you have a drop off they not only charge you $75 for that, they inflate the weekly charge as well.  So we booked a car for the week in Phoenix.  Took it to the airport and rented a one day, one way to Vegas airport.  Then we rented a one week for Las Vegas.  We used the same car rental company for the whole itinerary and actually kept the same car.  It was a little bit of a hassle but we saved a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 23, 2006)

Open jaws can be a very cost effective way to arrange a multi-destination trip.  I have used that strategy a number of times, both in Europe and the Caribbean.


----------



## jules54 (Apr 23, 2006)

Try Southwest as others have requested for your one-way flights to whatever city you want. Also try southwest for rental car options. Some companies to not charge a drop off fee. That of course might only be Florida and California rentals. I know you are talking about two different states for your rental.


----------



## awsherm (Apr 23, 2006)

You can use kayak.com to look for multi-city flights across numerous other sites. I've been using it to find Denver to Honolulu - Kona to Denver flights.

Alex


----------

